# Festool dust extractors



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm going to purchase either the festool midi or the ct26. Is there any reason that I should get the 26 over the midi other than capacity? I will use it in my small shop mainly with my mirka ceros sander and doing trim carpentry on site. Thanks for any input. Josh.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

CT26 it is.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Everything is the same on all the CT's except capacity.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

I just bought a CT-26 and absolutely LOVE it! My only regret is not buying sooner.


----------



## Ninefingers (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a MIDI, and LOVE it! I have even used it to remove odors from a room. It works great.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been using my CT26 for a week or so now with my mirka ceros sander and abranet sanding disks. I do not notice any dust while sanding. Love it.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

wow. just read the specs on the ct26, nice machine. auto start, hepa filter, 137 cfm and a 24 ft 12ga cord. sweet.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

maybe i'm beginning to be a festool fool... but definitely, the CT-26 seems less cumbersome than some other vacs...
was worried about the smaller hose but damn, this lil guy gets it done.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't worry, there are lots of us Festool fools out there. :thumbup1:


----------

